# cuttlebone question



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi I have a stupid question.....my girls love cuttlebone....
1. do they eat the whole thing.....I find they have been eating it until there is a razor thin backing left .... like they eat all the centre out of it....I have been replacing it at that point ...or do I wait until it is all gone 

2. Is there a wrong side to it? I put it in and 24 hrs later they didn't have any so I turned it around and they went at it

my eyesight isn't that great I don't see a difference between the 2 sides LOL


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, yes it’s got two sides. The back part is a thin bone kind of like a thick eggshell and the front is soft and easily scratched, like chalk. If you can’t tell, scrape both sides with your fingernail and the soft side is the correct one!


----------



## horribleyear20 (Oct 30, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Haha, yes it’s got two sides. The back part is a thin bone kind of like a thick eggshell and the front is soft and easily scratched, like chalk. If you can’t tell, scrape both sides with your fingernail and the soft side is the correct one!


thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Taking it out when it gets down to the hard portion of the bone is the correct thing to do. 💜💜*


----------

